# 2023, Waiting on Lambs!



## secuono (Sep 21, 2022)

2022 Autumn Breeding Groups for the 2023 Lambing Season have been decided!

Breeding season starts October 22nd!
Due date March 18th, with an earliest range of March 8th.

¤There will be four(4) breeding groups.
*¤*Scuttlebutt will be the 5th ram if he does not sell.
¤Spotted lambs are available only as first deposit, first served, after posting on my website & FB Page.
¤Expecting roughly 45~ purebred lambs.
¤Oreo will be the clean-up ram, unless Scuttlebutt is still unsold.



The following 14 sheep will not participate in early breeding this year. They will, however, be exposed during clean-up ram use;
Frick-Frack, Lickety-Split, Kerfuffle, Ragamuffin, Skedaddle, Bamboozled, Tiddlywink, Wackadoodle, Persnickety, Flim-Flam, Tatiana & Haven.

Ram Oreo will be available for sale in Spring 2023.


*Breeding Groups-*

Lambs from these pairings can be registered with; OEBSR, BSSBA & BSRA. In black, white or spotted. From any stock.

MAGNEMITE, Spotted, QR.
Hirola- Codon test. Expecting twins. Carriers.
Kakuna- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Piccolo- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Carriers.
Fossa- Codon QR/RR. Expecting twins. Carriers.
Latte- Codon test. Expecting twins. Potentially spotted, carriers.
Icarus- Codon test. Expecting singles. Carriers.
Lucia- Codon test. Expecting twins. Carriers.
Juniper- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possible spotted, carrier.
Lapras- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possible spotted, carriers.
Patchie- Codon test. Expecting twins. Possible spotted, carriers.


OREO, spotted, QR.
Articuno- Codon test. Expecting singles. Carriers.
Bayley- Codon QR/RR. Expecting twins. Carriers.
Kakuna- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Carriers.
Yamcha- Codon test. Expecting singles. Carriers.
Juliana- Codon QR/RR. Expecting twins. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Balsa- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Kauri- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Papaya- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Holly- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Lucy- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.


Lambs from these pairings can be registered with; OEBSR, BSSBA, BSRA & NABSSAR. In black or white, from stock not spot registered.

ROSS, black, QR
Ewenique- Codon QR/RR. White or black. Expecting twins.
Clefairy- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Black.
Eloise- Codon QR/RR. Expecting twins. Black.
Saola- Codon QR/RR. Expecting twins. Black.
Raichu- Codon rest. Expecting singles. Black.
Mimosa- Codon QR/RR. Expecting singles. Black.
Kibito- mutt lambs.

WALLAWALLA-BINGBANG, white, RR.
Seadra- mutt twins.
Kibito- mutt twins.
Hickory- RR. Expecting singles. White.
Sequoia- RR. Expecting singles. White.
Sassafras- Codon test. Expecting singles. White.
Evangeline- Codon RR. Expecting twins. Black or white.
Willow- Offspring codon RR. Expecting twins. White or black.
Sugar- Offspring codon QR. White or black. Expecting twins.
Seadra- mutt lambs.


And pairings if Scuttlebutt does not sell.

SCUTTLEBUTT, black, QR.
Patchie- Codon test. Expecting twins. Possible spotted, carriers.
Lucy- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Balsa- Codon test. Expecting singles. Possibly spotted, carriers.
Hirola- Codon test. Expecting twins. Carriers.
Sugar-  Codon test. Expecting twins. Carriers.



The 2023 lamb name theme will be ☆Prehistoric Animals☆

Ankylosaurus
Archaeopteryx
Baryonyx
Brachiosaurus
Citipa
Dacentrur
Diplodocus
Dracorex
Edmontonia
Erketu
Fukuiraptor
Gallimimus
Gastonia
Hagryphus
Heyuannia
Irritator
Jaxartosaurus
Jobaria
Glyptodon
Kentrosaurus
Lambeosaurus
Liliensternus
Maiasaura
Malawisaurus
Minmi
Mussaurus
Othnielia
Parasaurolophus
Rhabdodon
Rinchenia
Saichania
Shuvuuia
Spinosaurus
Stegosaurus
Triceratops
Tyrannosaurus
Zuniceratopsus
Mosasaurus
Plesiosaur
Ichthyosaur
Basilosaurus
Helicoprion
Pterodactyl
Quetzalcoatlus
Anurognathus
Cyamodus
Trilobite



Color coded the sheep cards.
Blue for black or white ram, no spotting.
Green for spotted ram.
Pink for black or white ewe, no spotting.
Yellow for spot carrier ewe.
Purple for spotted ewe.
Ignore the yellow and purple card colors under WallaWalla-BingBang.
I need to get a new color for mutts.


----------



## secuono (Sep 21, 2022)

Might change some for better ones.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 22, 2022)

secuono said:


> Might change some for better ones.
> View attachment 93606View attachment 93607View attachment 93608View attachment 93609View attachment 93610View attachment 93611View attachment 93612View attachment 93613


Except the SPELLING on some of those!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 22, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Except the SPELLING on some of those!


The registry must love you!

I'm more of a Inky or Sparkle namer for goats.  I like them to come when called by name.


----------



## secuono (Sep 22, 2022)

If anyone knows of any other cool Prehistoric Animals, feel free to add them. 
Don't want anything too recent, like sabertooth tiger and such.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

Slight changes.
4 breeding groups. 
Scuttlebutt hasn't sold yet, but I don't want to deal with 5, so he's in a paddock with Tatiana, who also hasn't sold yet. He'll be the clean-up ram if he doesn't sell by January. 
Kibito went out with Magnemite's group. Seadra went out with WallaWalla-BingBang's group. 
The 10 lambs stayed separated in the barnyard. They'll rejoin the adult ewes in January.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

Two of the groups, Magnemite & WallaWalla-BingBang-

Meeting her new charges-


----------



## secuono (Oct 25, 2022)

The other two groups, Oreo & Ross-


----------



## secuono (Oct 26, 2022)

Lambs after getting breakfast, still demanding more. Greedy! There's full hay feeders in barn for them, but candy is always more delicious. 🙄


----------



## secuono (Oct 27, 2022)

The sale pen/group.
Didn't realize how dry it was....I have to remember to mow earlier next year & mow at least twice. 🤦🏽‍♀️ At least there's green hidden underneath.


----------



## secuono (Nov 25, 2022)

Disbanded the breeding groups today. 2-3wks and cleanup ram will go in.
Didn't get a pic of the last group, as Oreo was a pain to catch. 




The 4sale sheep, Scuttlebutt, Oreo & Tatiana.


----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2022)

Have a buyer lined up for Scuttlebutt & Hirola. Getting their paperwork and forms in order & then buyer should arrive some time next week. 
Just need to go catch them on the big field in this awful weather.......😶


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)

Hirola won't be on my lamb watch, as she & Scuttlebutt have sold.



There's nothing out here, but they keep scavenging...
Have hay out by the barn, but I guess they're finding enough green to make hay icky still. 😅
Sheep logic is just absurdity.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 30, 2022)

secuono said:


> There's nothing out here, but they keep scavenging...
> Have hay out by the barn, but


And here we spend time and $$ for good hay


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2023)

Some of the ewes have decided hay is a good idea today.


"Stole" the horse area for the sheep. Don't want them living in the barn, as all they do is fill it with poop, pee & refuse to go out. And they'll ruin the ground, making it gross once lambs start to arrive.
Eventually, I'll have covered, movable hay feeders out there, but this'll do for now.


Sent my shearing request out today.
Looks like I have 45 Babydolls & 3 oddball ewes.


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2023)

Added a 16ft panel and put up mesh for hay on it. 32 feet of feeder.


And some that are still trying to convince themselves that the grass will grow in as they search for it. Lol.
Almost 70F today. Still no snowfall this season.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 3, 2023)

secuono said:


> Almost 70F today. Still no snowfall this season.


Watch your mouth!!!   you'll jinx us.


----------



## secuono (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## secuono (Tuesday at 7:46 PM)

Drug over the feeders, 5th one the horses destroyed. 😅 The two long ones fit 20 odd sheep, two short ones kinda don't. Ah well. 
Tested out how they like soybean meal as extra protein today. Only half were down here, most seemed to at least partly like it. I'll probably mix it with the wet alfalfa pellets so they all eat it. 

I'm still figuring out better hay feeders. Have metal roofing panels to reuse, just need to get a plan together & buy the wood. 


Problem is their small size & short necks. So, getting things the correct dimensions is gonna be a pain. Gotta get the slant board close enough for them to reach the hay, but not so close that they can easily pull the hay out. Basically, I want them standing with heads n necks fully inside, so drops are caught on board and eaten. And that brings us to the front wall & legs under the slats. Has to be low enough for them to still touch the bottom board...
No idea if this will be a waste, so going to try to find scrap wood & make a small one to test out. If there's a lot less waste, I'll make more & longer ones.


----------

